# Protest!



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

These Knicks fans are organizing a protest in front of Madison Square Garden before the Knicks' game against the Pacers on March 19.

On the grounds of :

1) Dolan's failure to allow knowledgeable basketball people the autonomy/power to make basketball related decisions. (Pat Riley, Jeff Van Gundy, Donnie Walsh) His insistence on overriding the opinions of his basketball people by bidding against himself in negotiations and overpaying in trades. The rehiring of Steve Mills who has never been in the GM role before and presided over one of the most embarrassing eras in Knick history.

2) The MSG Media Policy. Steve Mills has yet to speak to the media or fans about the state of the team since he came back. The fans deserve explanations and the media deserve to do their job in order to keep fans informed. The media policy creates an atmosphere in which competent GMs and coaches do not want to work in. 

3) The infiltration of CAA. Fans are uneasy of the abnormal influence CAA wields in the Knick organization. From a coach switching agents in order to sign a deal, to the team dealing a first rd pick for an oft injured forward repped by that same agency, to seemingly shady back room deals that allow Chris Smith to get signed to a fully guaranteed NBA contract.

http://nypost.com/2014/03/05/knicks-fans-plan-garden-protest-before-march-19-game/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I have to wonder if Malcolm Gladwell's assault on the Dolans' tax breaks and electricity breaks at Sloan had something to do with this.


----------

